# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πέθανε η Δάφνη (μητέρα 2 μικρών 7-9 ημερών)

## olga

Σήμερα το πρωί χάσαμε τη Δάφνη, και δεν μπορώ να το πιστεύψω, ξαφνικά το πρωί βγήκε απο τη φωλιά ανέβηκε σε ένα κλαρί και φάινονται σαν να ήταν άρρωστη ενώ χθες ήταν μια χαρά. Τα πόδια της είχαν πιο ανοιχτό χρώμα και έχανε την ισοροπία της. Κάθησε στο πάτο του κλουβιού έκανε κάτι περίεργες σπασμοδικές κινήσεις γύρισε το κεφάλι της προς τα πίσω και έφυγε... Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω τίποτα απο τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη...
Τώρα έχω 2 μικρά 7 ημερών το ένα και 9 το άλλο μέσα στη φωλιά. Το αρσενικό μόλις μπήκε μέσα στη φωλιά τώρα και τα ταίζει. 

Από τι μπορεί να έγινε αυτό? Σκέφτηκα για εγκεφαλικό η καρδιά, δεν είχε τίποτα δεν έδειχνε άρρωστη τις προηγούμενες μέρες, έφυγε πολύ ξαφνικά. 

Με τα μικρά τι να κάνω? Πρέπει να τα ζυγίζω για να ξέρω αν ο πατέρας καταφέρνει να τα ταίζει αρκετα??

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Λυπάμε πολύ!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κι εγώ λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ! Πάλι καλά, που ο πατέρας δεν άφησε τα μικρά απ' τη στενοχώρια του για το χαμό του θηλυκού του. Με το καλό να πάνε όλα τώρα.

----------


## olga

Μακάρι να μην τα αφήσει, ακόμα δεν τα ταίζει με τους ρυθμούς που τα τάιζε, ελπίζω να το κάνει..

----------


## μαρια ν

Ολγα μου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα πιστευω οτι ο πατερας θα τα ταιζει κανονικα οπως και στην περιπτωση του demis εαν χρειαστεις βοηθεια και δεις οτι ο πατερας δεν ταιζει θα πρεπει να αναλαβεις εσυ για οτι βοηθεια χρειαστεις πες μου να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω ευχομαι να μην χρειαστει και να τα ταιζει ο μπαμπας του μια χαρα

----------


## olga

Eυχαριστώ πολύ.. πως θα καταλάβω αν τα ταίζει όσο πρέπει? Θα πρέπει να τα ζυγίζω ή μόνο απο τον προλοβό τους? Τώρα για παράδειγμα είναι μισογεμάτος σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μέρες.

----------


## μαρια ν

απο τον προλοβο θα καταλαβαινεις εννοειτε οτι καποιες φορες θα το βλεπεις και αδειο αλλα οχι για ωρες

----------


## moutro

2ο τέτοιο περιστατικό μέσα σε λίγες μέρες..... Λυπάμαι πολύ Ολγα... ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα με τα μικρά...  :sad:

----------


## olga

Τα έχω στο δωμάτιο τα πουλιά και ακούω πότε τα ταίζει. Σήμερα τα τάισε για πολύ λίγο πριν απο μισή ωρα περίπου και τώρα κάθεται μέσα και κλωσσάει. Θα ενημερώσω για το πόσο συχνά τα ταίζει για να μου πείτε αν είναι αρκετό και αν θα χρειαστεί βοήθεια και απο μένα.

----------


## μαρια ν

εδω ειμαστε εαν χρειαστεις κατι μας το λες ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι ολγα.......... ειδικα αυτα τα ξαφνικα που σε πιανουν απροετοιμαστο ειναι οτι χειροτερο........!!!!!!!!
ευχομαι ο πατερας να τα μεγαλωσει σαν να ζουσαν και οι δυο γονεις!!!
 :sad:

----------


## olga

Δεν πρόλαβα να την πάω στον γιατρό, ούτε καν να το πως σε εσάς, δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω τίποτα, μέσα σε 5 λεπτά...

Ευτυχώς ακούω πως τα ταίζει πάλι, ελπίζω να μην εξαντληθεί και μου πάθει τίποτα και αυτός..

----------


## olga

Αυτή είναι η καρίνα της λίγο πριν πεθάνει, αν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε απο εδώ τι έφτεξε.. 
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

αυτο το λευκο -λευκογκριζο χρωμα προς το κατω μερος της καρινας υπηρχε; φοβαμαι παρομοια ιστορια με την καρδερινουλα που εχασα προσφατα ...μια τετοια γκριζα αποχρωση ειχε το δερμα .βγαλε φωτο πιο χαμηλα στην κοιλια .καρινα δεν ειχε .μονο στο ενα ποδι στην πατουσα διακρινεται κατι σαν φλεγμονη (μαλλον pododermatitis ) 

λυπαμαι για το πουλακι .... ευχομαι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα με τον αρσενικο και να τα καταφερει

----------


## geam

Όλγα λυπάμαι πραγματικά....
αν μπορεις ανοιξε το στόμα της και δες εαν εχει κατι πορτοκαλοκίτρινα εξογκώματα....

----------


## olga

Αυτό στο πόδι της είναι κουτσουλιά γιατί κάθοταν κάτω πριν βγάλω τη φωτογραφία. Δυστηχώς δεν έχω αλλη φωτογραφία να βάλω. Τα πόδια της πριν την χάσω είχαν αυτό το περίεργο χρώμα, είχαν ασπρίσει... πιο πριν δεν είχε τίποτα τέτοιο, ήταν μια χαρα ζωηρή, και τα πόδια της ήταν σκούρα στο χρώμα όπως ήταν πάντα. Μόνο αυτό πρόλαβα να παρατηρήσω...

----------


## olga

> Όλγα λυπάμαι πραγματικά....
> αν μπορεις ανοιξε το στόμα της και δες εαν εχει κατι πορτοκαλοκίτρινα εξογκώματα....


Δεν είχε τίποτα τέτοιο, όλα τα πουλιά τα κοιτάω την παρατηρούσα την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, δεν είχε τίποτα

----------


## geam

Όλγα λέω μεσα στο στόμα.... σαν μια φωτο καρδερίνας που ειχε βαλει ο Μιτςμαν




> δεν εχουμε φωτο απο καναρινι με τριχομοναδες ,αλλα ηρθε στα χερια μου αλλο ενα κρουσμα (αργα ) απο καρδερινα προερχομενη απο βελγιο ,που εδειξε πριν καποιες εβδομαδες συμπτωματα ασθενειας ,ηδη απο τις πρωτες μερες .Αλλα πουλια δεν ασθενησαν (προς το παρον )στον ιδιο χωρο 
> 
> 
> 
> κουτσουλιες οχι διαρροια ,αλλα αρκετο λευκο και μικρο κεντρικο σκουρο τμημα 
> 
> τα λευκα τμηματα ειναι ευδιακριτα ...

----------


## olga

Ναι ξέρω τη λες μέσα στο στόμα στον ουρανίσκο και την γλώσσα. Τώρα κοιταξα και τον αρσενικό όσο μπορούσα χωρίς να τον πιάσω και το στόμα του είναι ροζ ροζ

----------


## geam

για δες και της Δαφνης...

----------


## olga

Δεν μπορώ βρε Γιώργο...

----------


## Anestisko

Ολγα τη να πω... και εγω απο τη μερια μου σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.... 
τελευταια για να πω την αληθεια ακουω πολλα τετοια περιστατικα  και τα περισσοτερα γινονται με τα απο γεννα......
 θα το σκευτω πολυ να ζευγαρωσω τα δικα μου κοκατιλακια.....
 Παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα ειμαστε ολοι στο πλευρο σου....!!!!

----------


## olga

Τα μικρά δεν έχουν σχεδόν τίποτα στον προλοβό.. ενώ ακούω για λίγο να τα ταίζει (3 φορές σήμερα). Κάνουν θόρυβο πως πεινάνε, πόσο μπορώ να περιμένω για να δω αν θα τα ταίσει?

----------


## geam

Θα σου πουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδια που ασχολουνται με κοκατιλ, αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι να τα ταϊσεις εσυ για να βοηθηθούν....

----------


## geam

εχεις κρεμα ταϊσματος νεοσσών???

----------


## olga

Ναι έχω και κρέμα και σύριγγες και θερμόμετρο (για ανθρώπους ηλεκτρονικό).

----------


## geam

ταϊσε τα λίγο με την κρέμα μεχρι να γεμισει ο προλοβός...
βαλε στο μίγμα που θα φτιαξεις και μια σταγόνα πολυβιταμίνη...
(βεβαια δεν ξερω την αντίδραση του πατέρα...)

----------


## olga

Κάτσε γιατί τώρα μπήκε και τα ταιζει, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα τα ταίσει και αν θα γεμίσει ο προλοβός. ¨οσο μπορώ θέλω να αποφύγω να τα ταίσω εγώ. Όταν τελειώσει θα τα βγάλω μια φωτογραφία να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας

----------


## mitsman

Ολγα αν θες να είσαι σίγουρη ταισε τα!!!!! Το θερμόμετρο είναι άχρηστο... Στον καρπό σου θα δοκιμαζεις να μην σε καίει...

----------


## olga

Ναι αλλά αν δεν είναι αρκετά ζεστό και μείνει εκεί?? και δεν μπορούν να το χωνέψουν?

----------


## geam

Η τροφή είναι παχυρευστη και δεν εχουν πρόβλημα χωνεψης....

----------


## olga

Αυτές είναι οι φωτογραφίες απο τα μικρά, ο αρσενικός μόλις τελείωσε το τάισμα πριν απο 5 λεπτά και τώρα κάθεται παλι μέσα και κλωσσάει. Τα βλέπετε να είναι ταισμένα καλά ή χρειάζεται να δώσω και εγώ κρέμα?? Αν νομίζετε πως μπορώ να το αποφύγω καλα θα ήταν. 
Στις 2 πρώτες είναι το μεγάλο (9 ημερών)

[/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG]

Σε αυτές το μικρό (7 ημερών)
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## vicky_ath

Όλγα ζύγισε τα μωρά και δες το άρθρο της Πωλίνας για να δεις αν ειναι μέσα στα όρια του φυσιολογικού
Καλο θα ηταν να βοηθησεις το μπαμπα.

Για την κρέμα θα κάνεις ένα αυτοσχέδιο μπεν μαρί. Θα ζεστάνεις νεράκι, θα το βάλεις σε μια κούπα και εκεί μέσα θα βάλεις το ποτηράκι με τη ζεστη κρέμα για να διατηρήσει τη θερμοκρασια της.
Θα δοκιμάσεις στο χέρι σου να είναι ζεστό αλλα να μην σε καει. Οπότε ζέστανε καλά το νερό με το οποίο θα την φτιάξεις για να έχεις το περιθώριο να πέσει μερικούς βαθμούς με το χτύπημα στο μιξεράκι και μέχρι να ταίσεις.

----------


## olga

Οκ τώρα είναι ταισμένα είδα στο άρθρο πως πρέπει να είναι περίπου 40 γραμμάρια, αλλά πότε θα πρέπει να τα ταίσω εγώ? Να περιμένω να αδειάσει ο προλοβός? Η θερμοκρασία της κρέμας θα πρέπει να είναι στους 40 βαθμούς κελσίου?

----------


## vicky_ath

Τα γραφει όλα αναλυτικα μεσα στο άρθρο!

----------


## olga

Το έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο που μου λες, το ξαναδιάβασα σήμερα, η απορία μου είναι πως τα πουλιά τα ταίζει και ο αρσενικός παράλληλα, πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να τα ταίσω και εγω? Μέσα λέει το άρθρο πως μπορόυμε μαζί με τους γονεις να ταίζουμε μια φορά συμπληρωματικά, αλλά όταν είναι μόνο ένας γονιός τι κάνουμε?

----------


## vicky_ath

Σίγουρα 3 φορές νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί...
Ρώτησε και το Θέμη που πέρασε ακριβώς το ίδιο..

----------


## olga

Εντάξει.. προς το παρόν είναι γεματα, σε κάνα δύορο αν δεν τα έχει ταίσει θα τους δώσω λίγο και βλέπουμε..

----------


## demis

Λυπαμαι πολυ γι αυτο που εγινε! Και ειναι διπλη λυπη γιατι πριν λιγο καιρο επαθα κι εγω το ιδιο, αλλα τα δικα μου ηταν μικρα τα δυο ηταν 2 ημερων και το ενα ηταν μιας μερας τοτε, τωρα ειναι 15 ημερων  τα 2 και το ενα 14. Εγω πιστευω θα τα παει μια χαρα και στο κατω κατω μπορεις να εισαι πιο υσηχη γιατι ακομα κι αν τα παρατησει μπορεις να επιχηρισεις να τα μεγαλωσεις. εγω αμα τα παρατουσε παει δεν θα μπορουσα να κανω και πολλα με τοσο μικρα πουλακια. Εγω παντως μεχρι στιγμης δεν ειχα προβλημα ευτυχως τα μεγαλωσε καλα αλλα τωρα εχει δυο μερες που ταιζει λιγο. Απο 10 ημερων αρχιζα να βοηθαω κι εγω λιγο στο ταισμα μια φορα τη μερα αλλα τωρα φοβαμαι οτι θα αρχισω πιο συχνα ισως αναγκαστω να τα παρω και τελειως σε λιγες μερες κατι που δεν το θελω.

----------


## olga

Ναι Θεμιστοκλή θυμάμαι το θέμα σου... Χαίρομαι που τα κατάφεραν τα μικρά σου!

Προς το παρόν ο αρσενικός ταίζει, τα έχει ταίσει άλλες 3 φορές απο τις 2 μέχρι τις 5 το απόγευμα, αλλά τα βλέπω και ζητάνε κι άλλο. Ίσως να τους δώσω και εγώ λίγη κρέμα το απόγευμα άμα βλέπω πως δεν είναι χορτάτα για να μην εξαντληθεί και ο μπαμπας..

----------


## demis

Κοιτα απλα ο αρσενικος ακομα δεν εχει προσδυορισει το ποσο πρεπει να τα ταισει για να χορτασουν αλλα θα το μαθει συντομα, εγω λεω σημερα να μην επεμβεις καθολου γιατι μπορει να αντιδρασει ο αρσενικος, απο αυριο κατα τις 10 11 αμα δεις οτι δεν τα εχει ταισει η οτι ειναι λιγο ταισμενα δοκιμασε να τα ταισεις..

----------


## geog87

Ολγα μολις ειδα το θεμα...πραγματικα πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα...ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τα μικρα!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

τι εγινε ολγα ο μπαμπας συνεχιζει το ταισμα?πως τα βλεπεις τα μικρουλια?

----------


## olga

Ναι τα ταίζει κανονικά, ο προλοβός τους είναι γεμάτος. Πριν έφτιαξα λίγη κρέμα και έδωσα απο μια σταγόνα στο καθένα για να δω αν την τρώνε. Δεν ενθουσιάστηκαν αλλά την έφαγαν. Δεν θα ξεκινήσω να τα ταίζω εγώ ακόμα θα δω πως θα πάει και αύριο όπως μου είπε και ο Θεμιστοκλής που έχει αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια κατάσταση, και βλέπουμε. Τουλάχιστον ξέρω πως αν χρειαστεί βοήθεια θα μπορώ να του την δώσω.

----------


## BugsBunny

Κρίμα. . .

----------


## demis

Κι εμενα στην αρχη δεν τωγανε τωρα να δεις τι καλα που την τρωνε. στην αρχη που τη φτυνουν απελπιζεσαι.

----------


## mitsman

Ολγα τι εγινε με τον πατερα και τα μικρα??????????????

----------


## olga

Σήμερα Δημήτρη κοίταξα στην κοιλιά του πατέρα και είναι πολύ αδυνατισμένος, οπότε ξεκινάω απο αυριο να ταίζω και εγώ, για να τρώει και αυτός περισσότερο. Λέω να τα παίρνω το πρωι και να του τα βάζω λίγο αργ'οτερα για να πάρει και αυτός λίγο τα πάνω του.

Τα μικρά είναι μια χαρα σκασμένα απο το φαγητο.

Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν το φαί που τρώει ο αρσενικός αποθηκεύεται στον προλοβό του ή στο στομάχι του.?? Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το φυλάει και να μην το χωνεύει για να τα ταίζει?

----------


## mitsman

Μην φοβασαι μην τυχον δεν χωνευει την τροφη.... οταν λες αδυνατος στην κοιλια τι εννοεις???? τα πουλια τα κοιταμε στην καρινα.... στο στηθος δηλαδη.... ειναι αδυνατος εκει???
αν τα ταιζει τοσο καλα μηπως δεν πρεπει τελικα να τα παρεις?

----------


## olga

Αυτός μια χαρά τα ταίζει και το μεσημέρι έλεγα πως δεν θα τα πάρω. Μετά όμως είδα πως δεν κουτσούλαγε (κάνει μόνο 2-3 μεγάλες κουτσουλιές την ημέρα) και σκέφτηκα πως ίσως να μην τρωει αρκετα. Κοιταξα λοιπόν πάνω απο την κοιλιά εκεί που έχουν το κόκαλο κάθετα στη μέση το μεγάλο, λογικά το ίδιο λέμε, και αυτό είναι πολύ εξω καμία σχεση με τα άλλα που έχω. 

Δεν θέλω να ταίσω τα μικρά επειδή δεν τρώνε καλά κάθε άλλο! Θέλω να τα ταίσω για να μην χάσω τον αρσενικο.

----------


## mitsman

τοτε καλα θα πραξεις.... αλλα αφου θα τα παρεις παρε τα τελειως και ενισχυσε διατροφικα οσο μπορεις τον αρσενικο... βαλε παραπανω ηλιοσπορο στο μειγμα του και επισης
παρε ενα αυγο... βαλε το στο μουλτι χτυπα το 2 -3 φορες απο 2 δευτερολεπτα να γινει κομματακια αλλα προσεχε μην λασπωσει και βαλε μια κουταλια της σουπας σκονη μεγαλωματος νεοσσων! οτι καλυτερο! και δωσε του!!!

----------


## olga

Να το βάλω δηλαδή στο μπολάκι με το αυγό έτσι? Χωρίς καθόλου νερό? 

Φοβάμαι πως άμα του τα πάρω τελείως θα μελανχωλήσει...δεν έχει κάνει τσίου απο τότε που χάσαμε το θηλυκό.. Θα τα ψάχνει κρίμα είναι. φφφ θα σκάσω απο τη στεναχώρια μου!

----------


## mitsman

αντι για αυγο σκετο θα του δωσεις αυτο, ειναι οτι καλυτερο.... νερο σε ξεχωριστο μπολακι!!!

δεν νομιζω να μελαγχωλησει..... δεν το εχω ξαναακουσει ποτε!!!

----------


## olga

Προς το παρόν λέω να τον βοηθήσω και αν δω πως συνεχίζει έτσι θα τα πάρω τελείως..

----------


## Ρία

πάντως αν βλέπεις ότι έχει αδυνατίσει μην του τα αφήσεις άλλο του κακομοιρη κ έχουμε άλλα.......

----------


## mitsman

Οτι νομιζεις Ολγα... να μας γραφεις να μας λες νεα τους!!!! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!!!

----------


## demis

Παντως κι εγω θα τα επαιρνα στη θεση σου, εστω μερικες μερες ακομη αφου ειναι μια χαρα το δικο μου θα ειναι και το δικο σου. ΕΓω δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βρω κρεμα, εχω λιγη και τελειωνει, αν τα επαιρνα αποκλειστικα δε θα ειχα τι να τα ταισω τωρα. ψαχνω ψαχνωω αλλα δεν βρισκω.

----------


## olga

Ελπίζω να βρεις... ευτυχώς εγω είχα κοντά μου πολλά μαγαζιά και βρήκα αμέσως..

Θα προσπαθήσω να τα ταίζω 2 φορές την ημέρα έτσι ώστε να συνέλθει λίγο ο καημένος. Αν δω πως ειναι πολύ αδύναμος θα τα πάρω σίγουρα. Ελπίζω να αντέξει. Θα σας ενημερώνω για ότι εξέληξη έχουμε.. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις συμβουλές και τη βοήθεια!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ να μην εβαζε και πολυβιταμινη στο νερο (να εχει αμινοξεα ) για επιπλεον ενισχυση; τι λες; ισως το κανει βεβαια κιολας  ..

----------


## mitsman

Η κρεμα της kaytte exact θεωρω οτι ειναι παραπανω απο υπερπληρης..... δεν μπορει να δωσει κατι παραπανω!!!!!
Φοβαμαι μην το παραφορτωσει το πουλι και του δημιουργησει κανενα προβλημα στο συκωτι!

----------


## jk21

οκ τοτε ... αλλα αν φτασει σε σημειο να καρινιασει (ισως δεν πολυκατεβαζει κατω στερεη τροφη ,στην προσπαθεια να την δινει στα μικρα ) τοτε καλα ειναι να δωσει μετα

----------


## olga

Έχω το necton s to multi vit και μια άλλη sivotine που λέει πως είναι αντιβιωτικό μαζί  με βιταμίνες, λέτε να του βάλω στο νερό και αν ναι ποια??

----------


## mitsman

για αυτο προτεινα να τα παρει τελειως απο τον πατερα... οταν βλεπουμε καρινα τα πραγματα εχουν φθασει σε πολυ δυσκολο σημειο... το πουλι δεν καρινιασε σε 2 μερες προφανως και εχει εξαντληθει καιρο τωρα..... προφανως για αυτο χαθηκε και το θηλυκο!

----------


## jk21

προς το παρον κανενα .αν δεις οτι αδυνατιζει και αλλο και παει να καρινιασει  ,τοτε το nekton s 

το sivotine αχρειαστο να ειναι (αντιβιωση ) ... αλλα και να χρειαστει ...

----------


## olga

Το θηλυκό το κοίταξα και δεν είχε τέτοιο πράγμα! Αυτός πάλι πολύ αδύνατος.. και τα ταίζει και συνέχεια. Ελπίζω να μην τα ταίζει ενώ τα ταίζω και εγώ και σκάσουν!

----------


## mitsman

το θηλυκο ειχε εξασθενησει απο την δυσκολη προσπαθεια να κλωσσησεις και να μεγαλωσει τα μωρα και ηταν πολυ ευαισθητη... απο τι προσβληθηκε δεν ξερω!!!
Παντως πουλακι που ειναι αρρωστο δεν παει σε γεννα... αρα το πουλακι οτι επαθε το επαθε στην πορεια!

----------


## olga

Τα πουλια μια χαρά ηταν και τα δύο πριν γεννήσουν. Το μόνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν πως όταν κλώσσαγε το θηλυκό έκανε πολύ περίεργες κουτσουλιές. Ρωτησα γι αυτό εδώ και μου είπαν πως έτσι είναι όταν γενάνε τα πουλάκια. Είδα πως και στα καναρίνια μας γίνεται το ίδιο. 

Εδώ απο κάτω έχουμε έναν σύλλογο περιστεράδων, ρωτήσαμε και εκεί για το περιστατικό. Η γνώμη τους ήταν πως χάσαμε το θηλυκό ή απο καρδιά ή απο κάποια λοίμωξη του αναπνευστικού. Και αυτοί είπαν να βοηθήσουμε τώρα των αρσενικό όσο μπορούμε στο τάισμα και να βάλουμε βιταμίνες στο νερο. 
Αυριο θα μιλήσω και με έναν κτηνίατρο να ακούσω και άλλη μια γνωμη.

----------


## mitsman

Ολγα ακριβως το ιδιο λεμε!!!!! Τα πουλια αφου πηγαν σε αναπαραγωγη σημαινει οτι ηταν υγιη!
Απλα στη γεννα τα πουλια εξασθενουν απο την δυσκολη αυτη διαδικασια και γινονται πιο ευαλωτα!!!!
Δηλαδη οτι προεκυψε  στην πορεια το προβλημα!!!!

τελος παντων... τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια!!!! σημασια εχει να ζησουν  τα μικρα και ο πατερας!!

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Χθες το βράδυ ο αρσενικός κοιμήθηκε έξω απο τη φωλιά. Σήμερα το πρωί έβγαλα τα μικρά και τα τάισα σχεδόν 4 ml κρέμα, μετά απο λίγο τα έβαλα μέσα και τα τάισε λίγο και ο αρσενικός. Βγήκε έφαγε έκατσε έξω έκανε και ένα τσιου. Τώρα τρώει πάλι, και τον βλέπω πιο ορεξάτο. Του έβαλα και σκόνη στο αυγό, έφαγε και απο κει. 

Ζυγισα τα μικρά σε ζυγαριά ακριβείας. Το μεγάλο (12 ημερών) είναι 52 γραμμάρια, το μικρό (10 ημερών) είναι 36 γραμμάρια. Νομίζω πως το βάρος τους απο ότι διάβασα είναι φυσιολογικό.

----------


## mitsman

Καλημέρα ολγα!!!!! Περιμένω εναγωνίως την πρωινή αναφορά!!!!

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Απο χθες ο αρσενικος έχει αρχίσει να τρώει καλύτερα και σήμερα άκουσα και τη φωνούλα του. Κουτσουλάει και πιο συχνά! Και εχθές το βράδυ κοιμήθηκε έξω απο τη φωλιά.

Το μεγάλο μικρό είναι μια χαρα, σήμερα το πρωι είχε τελείως άδειο προλοβό, το τάισα και έφαγε με όρεξη. Πριν απο λίγο το έβαλα με τον μπαμπά του.

Το μικρό μικρό τώρα σήμερα το πρωι είχε γεμάτο προλοβό... δεν το τάισα και φοβάμαι μην έχει πάθει κάτι!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Όλγα τώρα διάβασα το θέμα και πραγματικά λυπήθηκα πολύ για την Δαφνούλα. 
  Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον μπαμπά και τα μωράκια σας.

----------


## olga

Μακάρι Γιώργο ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Ο μπαμπάς μπήκε και τάισε τα μικρά πριν απο λίγο και τώρα τα ζεστένει

Στο μικρό έδωσα λίγο χυμό μήλου που διάβασα σε ένα άλλο θέμα εδώ πως βοηθάει. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν αδειάζει ο προλοβός γιατί τα ταίζει, αλλά βλέπω πως το μικρό κουτσουλάει κανονικά.

----------


## demis

νομιζω δεν ισχυει αυτο με το χυμο μηλου, γιατι τα μικρα δεν πρεπει να φανε ουτε φρουτα ουτε λαχανικα, οπως ουτε και οι γονεις που τα ταιζουν καθως τα μικρα παθαινουν διαρροιες και μπορει να πεθανουν, μεχρι να γινουν 27 28 ημερων απαγορευεται  μαλιστα πολλοι δεν δινουν αμα δεν εχουν ξεπερασει κατα πολυ τον εναμιση μηνα ζωης..

----------


## olga

Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά νομίζω πως αυτό το βοήθησε κάπως. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος..

----------


## mitsman

Καλα έκανες με το μήλο μου το έχει πει κ Γιατρος...

----------


## olga

> Καλα έκανες με το μήλο μου το έχει πει κ Γιατρος...


Αυτό το είχες πει και σε ένα άλλο θεμα. Αυτό διάβασα και του έδωσα. Αλλά πόσο πρέπει να του δωσω? Του έκανα και ένα ελαφρύ μασαζ στον προλοβο.

----------


## demis

αα ε πειτε να ξερουμε κι εμεις χαχαχα σε τι βοηθαει ακριβως? χυμο μηλο η κρεμα?  αμα ειναι να δωσω κι εγω γιατι τωρα που δεν εχω κρεμα (εχω λιγο βασικα) και βαζω λιγο κροκο αυγου με πολυ λιγηη κρεμα με ζεστο νερακι, εχω παραγγηλει κρεμα σε ενα πετσοπ για ν δουμε θα τη φερει κι αυτος?

----------


## mitsman

Λίγο θέλει... Ανάλογα την ηλικία κ το βάρος 2 μέλη νομίζω είναι μια χαρα τώρα!!!

----------


## olga

Τρίβεις το μήλο και με ένα σουρωτήρι βγάζεις μόνο τον χυμό. Αλλά αυτό είναι άμα δεν αδειάζει ο προλοβός. δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να δώσεις εσυ.

----------


## jk21

καταρχην παθολογικη διαρροια δεν προκαλει κανενα φρουτο ή χορταρικο ,εφοσον ειναι απο τα επιτρεπομενα στα πουλια και ειναι καλα πλυμενο χωρις μικροβια και υπολοιματα φυτοφαρμακων .Οπως και στον ανθρωπο ετσι και στα πουλια ,στις πρωτες μερες σχηματιζεται το στομαχι  και το εντερο στα κανονικα του μεγεθη .Ετσι λοιπον αμαθα οπως ειναι στις διαφορες τροφες ,ειναι ευερεθιστα σε τροφες που προκαλουν κινητικοτητα .Οι φυτικες ινες των χορταρικων και οι αντιστοιχες των φρουτων ,ειναι τετοιες ουσιες που προκαλουν αυτη την κινητικοτητα και δεν πρεπει να αποτελουν σημαντικο μερος του διαιτολογιου τις πρωτες 5-6 μερες .Απλα για να μην φερουν αρκετες κενωσεις και απωλεια ηλεκτρολυτων ή προωρη αποβολη θρεπτικων συστατικων αλλων τροφων ,πριν προλαβουν να απορροφηθουν απο το εντερο και να πανε στο αιμα .Ομως εδω εχουμε κατι αλλο .Εχουμε παροχη χυμου ,που οπως ολοι οι χυμοι εχει αλλα πολυ λιγοτερες φυτικες ινες απο το ιδιο το φρουτο  και αν περασει και απο σουρωτηρι ακομα λιγοτερες .Δεν θα ηταν απαραιτητο να δωσουμε και καλα ηταν να το αποφυγουμε σε αλλη περιπτωση ,για καλο και κακο .Εδω ομως εχουμε πιθανοτητα (οχι σιγουρα ) στασης τροφης στον προλοβο και συμφωνα με παλιοτερη συμβουλη πτηνιατρου στο Δημητρη σε δικια του περιπτωση ,αυτο βοηθα στην προωθηση της στο κατωτερο γαστρεντερικο .Δεν γνωριζω τον ακριβη τροπο ,αλλα σημασια εχει οτι τον γνωριζει ο γιατρος (ή τουλαχιστον το αποτελεσμα ) που απο οτι θυμαμαι ,ειναι απο τους εμπειροτερους στο χωρο

----------


## olga

Και η βραδινή αναφορά...

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκάσουν απο το φαί? Εγώ τάισα μόνο το μεγάλο στις 9 το πρωί και μετά μόνο ο μπαμπας τους[IMG]

Αριστερά το μεγάλο, δεξιά το μικρό
[/IMG]
Εδώ η κοιλιά του μικρού
[IMG][/IMG]

και του μεγάλου
[IMG][/IMG]

και οι κουτσουλιές τους
[IMG][/IMG]
Φάντάζομαι πως έχουν τόσα ούρα γιατί έδωσα στο μικρό τον χυμό μήλου..

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχα θα τα σκασει.... μια χαρα τα παει ο πατερας!!!!!

----------


## olga

Οι κουτσουλιές καλές δεν είναι μου φαίνονται. Οι κοιλιές τους? Βλέπεται κάτι περίεργό? Τόσο μαύρο πρέπει να είναι το εντεράκι τους?

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είχε χωνέψει σήμερα το πρωί το μικρό γιατί τα παραταίζει??

----------


## kostasloutraki

Ολγα λυμαμε πολυ για το ατυχο συμβαν.. και εγω πριν κανα μηνα εχασα 1 αρσενικο καναρινι κοινο.. αλλα απο φωνη καμπανα... κ εβαλα πεισμα.. τωρα....

για οτι χρειαστεις υπαρχουν πολλα εμπειρα ατομα.. μεσα στο φρουμ για να σε βοηθησουν και ολανα πανε καλαα

----------


## olga

> Ολγα λυμαμε πολυ για το ατυχο συμβαν.. και εγω πριν κανα μηνα εχασα 1 αρσενικο καναρινι κοινο.. αλλα απο φωνη καμπανα... κ εβαλα πεισμα.. τωρα....
> 
> για οτι χρειαστεις υπαρχουν πολλα εμπειρα ατομα.. μεσα στο φρουμ για να σε βοηθησουν και ολανα πανε καλαα


Κώστα λυπάμε για το καναρινάκι σου... με καταλαβές όντως το χω βάλει πείσμα...

Όντως με έχουν βοηθήσει πολλά άτομα απο δω γι αυτό άλλωστε και τους εμπιστεύομαι, όχι μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση αλλά και σε παλιότερες και ελπίζω να μην τους χρειαστώ ποτέ ξανα για τέτοια θέματα! Μόνο για να λέμε τα ευχάριστα..

----------


## mitsman

το εντερο ειναι οντως λιγο πρησμενο.... εμεις μπορει να κανουμε λαθος στο ταισμα... οι γονεις δεν κανουν ποτε!!! να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο!

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι μια χαρα 

το εντερακι απο το πρωτο δειχνει << καπως >> αλλα ισως ειναι η φωτο .στο δευτερο ειναι οκ . μπορει να φαινεται ετσι μαυριδερο (μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να ειναι οταν περιεχει τροφη ) αλλα δεν ειναι πρησμενο 

οσο ομως τα βλεπεις να εχουν ορεξη να φανε τοσο ,μην ανησυχεις ! μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## olga

Ορεξη??? Μα ο προόβός τους είναι ετοιμος να σκάσει και αυτά γκρινιάζουν για να φάνε κι άλλο! Αφού μπορούν και σηκώνουν το κεφάλι με τόσο βάρος τι να πω? Ακόμα και πριν απο λίγο  βγήκε έφαγε με κλειστά τα φώτα και τα τάισε. Ο καημένος τωρα πάλι τρώει ελπίζω μετά να κοιμηθεί..

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Σημερα ο προλοβός τους ήταν τελειως άδειος και στα δύο! Τώρα το πρωί τάισα το μεγάλο και ο μπαμπάς το μικρό. Το σκ λέω να τα αφήσω να τα ταίσει ο μπαμπας τους. Στο αυγό του βάζω την σκόνη πο την κρέμα των μικρών, να βάλο στο νερό του multivit? ή necton s??

Προχθες το βράδυ ο αρσενικός κοιμήθηκε έξω απο τη φωλιά, χθες κοιμήθηκε μέσα, διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ πως ένας λόγος που μπορεί να μην γίνεται καλή απορρόφηση του φαγητού είναι επειδή το μικρό έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία απο αυτή που πρέπει. Ίσως λοιπόν την ημέρα που το μικρό είχε γεμάτο προλοβό να έφταιγε το ότι το ίδιο βράδυ δεν τα είχε κλωσησεί. Ίσως να το βοήθησε και το μήλο. Σημασία έχει πως σήμερα είναι εντάξει..

----------


## mitsman

Ολγα κ τα δυο έπαιξαν ρόλο!!!!!!!! Χαίρομαι που όλα πανε καλα!!! Μακάρι να συνεχίσουν όλα τέλεια!!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Και σήμερα λοιπόν ο προλοβός τους ήταν τελείως άδειος το πρωί, ο αρσενικός μου όμως δεν κουτσουλά και φοβάμαι πως δεν χωνεύει τίποτα απο αυτά που τρώει και τα δίνει αμέσως στα μικρά. 
Το σκ θα τα αφήσω να τα ταίσει αυτός αλλά σε λίγο όταν τον δω να τρώει θα του πάρω τη φωλιά για καμιά ώρα πριν προλάβει να τα ξαναταίσει για να χωνέψει κάτι και αυτός. Αλλωστε τα μικρά είναι γεμάτα απο φαί.

----------


## mitsman

εγω φοβαμαι να πειραζω ετσι τις φωλιες και τα πουλακια.... τα εμπιστευομαι γενικα!
εσυ τα εχεις κοντα σου και τα βλεπεις... εσυ ξερεις!

----------


## olga

Ο αρσενικός μου έχει κουτσουλίσει 1 φορά απο το πρωί, φαντάζομαι πως αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ότι τρώει το δίνει αμέσως στα μικρά. Αν δεν γίνοταν αυτό δεν είχα λόγο να τα πάρω αλλά θέλω να χωνέψει και αυτός κάτι...

----------


## olga

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάτι και να μην κουτσουλάει?(εκτός απο το ότι ταίζει τα μικρά) Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο που έχει κουτσουλίσει μόνο μια φορά απο το πρωί...

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι οντως παραξενο.... δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## jk21

αν τρωει  και δεν πινει πολυ νερο σε συνδιασμο με το οτι μαλλον λογω μικρων θα αποφευγεις χορταρικα ,ισως εχει δυσκοιλια ( καποια σφιχτη χωρις υγρα κουτσουλια στο εντερο που δεν προχωρα) .Χαμομηλακι αντι νερου !

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Όλγα πως είναι ο μπαμπάς; Έστρωσε με τις κουτσουλιές; Περιμένουμε νέα του!

----------


## olga

Kαλημέρα! Τα μικρά είναι μια χαρα αφού δεν εχουν σκασει ακομα απο το φαί.
Ο μπαμπας φαίνεται ζωηρός, χθες το απόγευμα επειδή δεν είχε κουτσουλίσει καθόλου του έβαλα λίγο αρακα στο αυγό του και σ΄πημερα το πρωί κουτσούλισε, η κουτσουλιά του κανονική μου φάνηκε και όχι πολύ μεγάλη. Σήμερα του έχω βάλει βιταμίνη στο νερό και αυριο θα του κάνω χαμομήλι.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Άντε μπράβο!!!!!
  Να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## geocupra

καλημερα! 
να ευχηθω με τη σειρά μου,να πανε όλα καλά με τα μικρούλια και το πατέρα!!
ασχημα συμβάντα αυτα,αλλα ειναι στο πρόγραμμα καμια φορα.μας κάνουν πιο δυνατούς και πιο διαβασμένους για την προσοχή των πτηνων μας!(καλοπροαίρετα το τελευταίο σχόλιο) :Jumping0011:

----------


## olga

Ευχάριστα τα νέα σήμερα. Χθές ο μπαμπάς έκανε 2 μεγάλες κουτσουλιες 2-3 μικρές, που μάλλον σημαίνει πως αρχίζει να τρώει και γι αυτόν όχι μόνο για τα μικρα. Αν συνεχίσει έτσι και φροντίζει και τον εαυτό του δεν θα τα ξαναταίσω με κρέμα. 

Τα μικρά φαίνονται μια χαρα, μεγάλωσαν έβγαλαν φτεράκια και είναι σαν αχινοι! το μικρό είναι 62 γραμάρια και το μεγάλο πάνω απο 80!

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικα νεα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

:Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο 'Ολγα, και στον μπαμπά και σε σένα. Τα καταφέρατε τέλεια! Μια χαρά τα μικρά!

----------


## olga

Ναι Νατάσσα! Ο μπαμπάς τα κατάφερε εγώ δεν έκανα και πολλά... ελπίζω να πάει έτσι μέχρι το τέλος και μετά θα του βρω εγω μια κοκατιλίνα κουκλα! Τα μικρά είναι μια χαρά το μεγάλο έφτασε 90 γραμμάρια! 2 αχινάκια, μικρά Δαφνάκια, μοιάζουν στην μαμά τους..

Ο αρσενικός τρώει περίπου ενάμιση αυγό την ημέρα! Πλέον κοιμάτε έξω απο τη φωλιά, σήμερα ήταν ζωηρός άκουγε τα άλλα κοκατιλ απ έξω και φώναζε, έφαγε άμμο και σουπιά, μέχρι και με τα παιχνίδια του έπαιξε!

----------


## μαρια ν

Mπραβο τελεια πολυ ευχαριστα νεα για τα μικρα και τον μπαμπα καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο οταν ερθει η ωρα με την νεα νυφουλα να τα παει καλα ο μπαμπας ευχομαι

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο 'Ολγα! Να μας βάλεις και fotο όταν μεγαλώσουν και λίγο ακόμη τα μωρά - αχινάκια!!

----------


## olga

Ο μπαμπάς μου φαίνεται καλύτερα, κάθεται πιο πολύ ώρα έξω απο τη φωλιά, τρώει περισσότερο και κουτσουλάει πιο συχνά.
Το  μικρό είναι ακόμα αχινάκι... το μεγάλο εβγαλε φτεράκια!

----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!!!!! τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα. αξιος ο πατερας αξιος!!

----------


## mai_tai

Ελα ρεσυ -τι φατσουλες ομορφες ειναι αυτες..-φτου-φτου!!αξια κ εσυ αξιοςν κ ο πατερας!!τα ταισες καθολου εσυ ολγα?

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Tα τάισα δύο φορές μόνο τις  πρώτες μέρες που είχε μείνει μόνος του ο αρσενικός.

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλια να τα χαιρεσαι και ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ MΠΡΑΒΟ στον μπαμπα!!!!!

----------


## Sakura

Ποπο τι όμορφα που είναι τα μικρούλια!! Πολυ λυπάμαι που πέθανε η μανούλα τους...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Γλυκύτατα μικρά! 'Αξιος ο μπαμπάς!! (Νormal Grey είναι ο μπαμπάς 'Ολγα :winky:

----------


## olga

> Γλυκύτατα μικρά! 'Αξιος ο μπαμπάς!! (Νormal Grey είναι ο μπαμπάς 'Ολγα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η μαμά ήταν normal grey ο αρσενικός είναι cinnamon. Κανένα δεν του έμοιασε...

----------


## vicky_ath

Άρα τα πουλάκια σου είναι αρσενικά Όλγα!  :winky:

----------


## olga

Αλήθεια!? Πολύ μου αρέσουν οι κίτρινες μουρίτσες τους! Φαντάζομαι πως για καιρό όμως θα μοιάζουν με θηλυκά, οπότε να μην βιαστώ να τους δώσω όνομα...

----------


## vicky_ath

Όχι μπορείς να τα ονομάσεις από τώρα με σιγουριά!
Είναι 100% αντράκια!!! 
Και φορείς της ωραιότατης μετάλλαξης cinnamon που με τη σειρά τους θα μπορούν να μεταφέρουν στα δικά τους παιδιά!

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν! έβγαλαν φτερά και μέσα στη φωλιά πάρα πολύ σκόνη! Τα καθαρίζω σχεδόν κάθε 3 ώρες αφού πλέον κουτσουλάνε συνέχεια. Τα πρωινά βλέπω πως οι κουτσουλιές τους είναι αρκετά ανοιχτοχρωμές (καφέ), κάποιες σχεδόν άσπρες. Ειναι φυσιολογικό? Να βάλω μια φωτογραφία?

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι εννοείς ότι τα καθαρίζεις κάθε 3 ώρες??? 
Πριονίδι δεν έχεις μέσα στη φωλιά Όλγα???

----------


## olga

Το πριονίδι το πετάγανε έξω απο τη φωλιά οι γονείς, έβαλα ένα χαρτί κουζίνας που δεν μπλέκεται στα πόδια τους για να μπορώ να το αλλάζω συχνά και γρήγορα. Το πριονίδι θα μπορούσα να το ξαναβάλω αλλά ο αρσενικός το πέταγε έξω απο τη φωλιά και φοβάμαι πως θα το κάνει και τώρα, τους έπιανε μια μανία και το κάνανε στην άκρη... είχα κοιτάξει για ζωήφια αλλά δεν είχε, το είχα ψεκάσει μερικές μέρες πριν το βάλω

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ περίεργο αυτό.... δοκίμασε να ξαναβάλεις λίγο μήπως και το δεχτεί αυτή τη φορά...

----------


## olga

Βίκυ έβαλα το μεσημέρι πριονίδι και πήκε ο αρσενικός μέσα και το έκανε στην άκρη, έβγαλε λίγο και απο την τρύπα της φωλιά. Μετά που έμπαινε να τα ταίσει τον άκουγα που έκανε θόρυβο. Πριν απο λίγο το έβγαλα πάλι και μπήκε και κάθεται με τα μικρά.

----------


## olga

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Έτσι είναι οι κουτσουλιές τους, ίσως και πιο άσπρές. Πριν απο 3 μέρες ήταν πιο πράσινες. Από το αυγό είναι έτσι? Στις ασθένειες που διάβασα λέει πως όταν είναι γκρι-καφέ, έχουν ασθένεια του παγκρέατος..

----------


## mitsman

Σε αυτη την φαση δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις κουτσουλιες.....

----------


## olga

Ναι το καταλαβαίνω.. διάβασα πως ίσως να είναι και απο τις πρωτείνες απο το αυγό... είναι τα πρώτα κόκατιλάκια και μάλλον γίνομαι υπερβολική...

----------


## olga

Καλησπέρα! Τα μικρά και ο μπαμπάς τα πάνε μια χαρά! Εδώ είναι η οικογένεια στη φωλιά.[IMG][/IMG]

Τα δύο μικρά!
[/IMG]

Και σήμερα απο το πρωί το μεγαλύτερο βγάζει το κεφάλι του απο τη φωλιά, κοιτάζει τον μπαμπά του και κάνει έναν περίεργο ήχο. Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και το βίντεο. Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να βγει!
[/IMG]

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα!!! Φατσούλες μου!!!
Να σου ζήσουν βρε Όλγα!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί! Ήρθε η ώρα τους!  :winky:

----------


## olga

To video δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται...

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα τι ομορφα κουκλακια ειναι αυτα!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!! ποσο μεγαλωσαν. 

Το video δεν ανοιγει και δεν μπορω να το φτιαξω.

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστω! Τι έκανα πάλι... δεν ξέρω...

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Δημήτρη (lagreco) που για άλλη μια φορά με βοήθησε και έφτιαξε το βίντεο! 

Από μέσα ακούγεται και ο Πέτρος!

----------


## Sophie

Περιττό να πω κι εγώ ότι είναι πάρα πολύ γλυκά έτσι; Λυπάμαι για τη Δάφνη αλλά τουλάχιστον άφησε πίσω της αυτά τα δύο κουκλιά και θα έχεις μια υπέροχη ανάμνηση από αυτήν!!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Και σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο πουλάκι που φαίνεται και στο βίντεο βγήκε απο τη φωλιά!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

:Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπωπω γλυκες ειναι!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Όλγα τι κάνουν τα μικρά σου σήμερα; Το μικρό βγήκε; Ο μπαμπάς τους καλά;
  Και πως τα πάει ο Πέτρος μαζί τους;

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Τα μικρά μια χαρά είναι! τΟ μικρό βγήκε και αυτό χθες απο τη φωλιάτο βράδυ όμως επειδή κουρνιασε στον πάτο του κλουβιού, το βάλαμε στη φωλια και κοιμήθηκε. Το μεγάλο σκαρφάλωσε στο κλαρι!! 

Ο αρσενικός τρώει, φωναζει και μόλις τελειώσει με το τάισμα λεω να πάμε και στον γιατρο για εξετάσεις, γιατί τρόμαξα με αυτό που έγινε με τη Δάφνη. 

Τον Πέτρο δεν τον φέρνω στον ίδιο χώρο με τον μπαμπα για να μην ταράζεται(ο μπαμπας). Ομως δεν έχω σκοπο να αφήνω τα κοκατιλ κοντά του γιατί μια φορά πήγε να χτυπήσει ένα περλέ που πήγε κοντά του. Τα μικρά όταν τα έχουμε και τα χαιδευουμε ζηλεύει τσαντίζεται και ρίχνει κάτω το νερό του...ειδικά άμα τα κρατήσει ο πατέρας μου!

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχχα κοκατιλ... τι τρελοπουλα ειναι αυτα???

----------


## olga

Το μεγάλο ανέβηκε ξεκίνησε να σκαρφαλώνει! και να στέκεται στα κλαράκια!




Πάει λοιπόν και ανεβαίνει στο πιο ψηλό κλαρί και μετά πέφτει κάτω! Και ξανά πάνω!






Ρε μπαμπά δώστου ένα χεράκι!


Ο μικρός μας κρύβεται.. μάλλον ντρέπεται που του κόψαμε το τσουλούφι!


Εδώ όμως τον τσάκωσα!

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχα!!! έχουν τόση πλάκα!!! είναι πολύ άτσαλα, αλλά δεν το βάζουν κάτω όσο και να τρώνε τα μούτρα τους σε αυτή την ηλικία!
Αν τα βγάλεις απο το κλουβί θα αρχίσουν να πετάνε κιόλας!

----------


## olga

Τα βγάζω απο το κλουβί και τα κρατάω για να είναι ήμερα..φτερουγίζουν αλλά δεν πετάνε ακόμα! Έτσι όπως πάνε σε 2-3 μέρες βλέπω να τα κυνηγάμε!

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ χαχαχαχα

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

::  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Χαχαχαχχα φοβερη πλακα τα μικρα!!! να τα χαιρεσε!

----------


## Kostakos

Πανεμορφα και εχουν πολυ φαση.. Να σας ζησουν

----------


## olga

Σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο απο τα μικρά έκανε κουτσουλιές με σπόρια μεσα. Διαβασα τα πιθανά αιτιά και βάζω φωτογραφία να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας. Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει να τρώει ακόμα μόνο του αν και παίζει μετα σπόρια. Τώρα είναι περίπου 1 μήνα. 
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Ολγα καταπινει τα σπορια ολοκληρα μην ξεροντας ακομη να τα σπασει,.... δεν ειναι τιποτα.....!!!

----------


## olga

Αχ Δημήτρη μακάρι! Γιατί διάβασα τόσα για κουτσουλιές με σποράκια! e-coli, μήκυτες, πρόβλημα στον προλοβό... Να μην ανυσηχω δηλαδή?? Το μικρότερο έχει απόλυτα φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιές όπως και ο μπαμπας πλέον.

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαα μην ανησυχεις καθολου!!!!!! τα εχουμε περασει εμεις πολλες φορες!!!!

----------


## olga

Αχ να σαι καλά! Με έκανες και ησύχασα κάπως... Αν όντως βγουν αρσενικά όπως λέει και η Βικύ, Δημήτρη θα το βγάλω το ένα! Για όλους τους Δημήτρηδες απο δω που με βοηθάνε τόσο, σε αυτά τα δύσκολα θέματα!

----------


## mitsman

χε χε χε mitsmanakia!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## olga

Καλησπέρα! Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν και πλέον δεν τα ταίζει ο πατέρας τους! Το μεγαλύτερο είναι 50 ημερών. Τους βάζω αυγό καθημερινά και τρώνε σχεδόν 3 μπολάκια, το μικρότερο τρώει πιο πολύ αυγό παρά σπόρια με αποτέλεσμα να έχει πιο μαλακές κουτσουλιές και κάποιες φορές παρατηρώ πως λερώνεται... πότε θα πρέπει να το σταματήσω ή να το ελλαττ'ωσω?

----------

